# Is everyone aware of this????????



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20150213/batfe-to-ban-common-ar-15-ammo​​
Everyone's Senators and Representatives are on recess and should be back in their home areas. Contact ALL of your respective Senators and Representatives and express your views about Obama's over reaching and make these Congressional members understand we will not accept such an attack on our 2nd Amendment rights. Keep your correspondence logical and straight forward with no ranting and raving.

Too quote a famous person, "Remember, I'm pullin fro you, we're all in this together."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I read about it the other day and sent a message to my reps.Thanks for the reminder !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never a dull moment, thanks for the update.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Been reading about it and I agree, all need to be aware of this and take action, they'll try to get anything through to get it closer to the end result they have on their agenda. We can't let something as stupid as this to become a reality.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent a message to my reps also.

I also received a couple of emails where two company's are selling 1000 rounds of the ball ammo, one is selling for $499 and the other is selling for $399. These are the steel core bullets.


----------

